# Distribution tool for DTP?!



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Has anyone seen or heard of an available tool to distribute your coffee before tamping? I'm tempted to have a crack at making one with the machines at work


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

there's loads, search for OCD

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37401&p=487393#post487393


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Are OCDs available in 54mm for the DTP?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of an available tool to distribute your coffee before tamping? I'm tempted to have a crack at making one with the machines at work


What distribution methods have you tried?

WDT works well, just mix the grinds with a toothpick or similar (I use a sweetcorn skewer).


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

igm45 said:


> What distribution methods have you tried?
> 
> WDT works well, just mix the grinds with a toothpick or similar (I use a sweetcorn skewer).


I use the hand palm rotation method. I didn't really like using a tooth pick as I would always manage to flick it everywhere lol. I just wanted something that would give me really good consistency and also it's another new toy to be had


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Phobic said:


> there's loads, search for OCD
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37401&p=487393#post487393


Thank you I'll have a look soon


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

I had a look for a distribution tool a few weeks ago, however couldn't find one small enough for the Sage portafilter.

If you have access to a lathe, then it might be possible to turn down one of the cheap standard 58mm tools.

Let us know if you find or make something.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MikeBookham said:


> I had a look for a distribution tool a few weeks ago, however couldn't find one small enough for the Sage portafilter.
> 
> If you have access to a lathe, then it might be possible to turn down one of the cheap standard 58mm tools.
> 
> Let us know if you find or make something.


Exactly what I was thinking. Great minds. The only issue might be the lip that sits on the portafilter to give the correct depth, but I'm sure with the difference only being 5mm or even 4.5mm that it won't matter too much. I think I'll get one ordered up anyway and see how it goes.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok so found some OCD rip offs on eBay for £18. By the looks of it I should have an issue machining it down to fit the sage basket


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I found this today, https://stanthonyind.com/products/bt-wedge-distribution-tool?gclid=Cj0KEQjwv_fKBRCG8a3ao-OQuZ8BEiQAvpHp6D51JpRTcoXgEE5AQHR_XTi5BAXU60B46w_5_v2svCEaAvzU8P8HAQ&variant=33867824713 seems to be a distribution tool that comes in a 53.5mm size which should fit the dtp. Seems to be quite expensive though.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Great find @Rakesh however yes it is indeed very expensive. I think I'll try making one before making a drastic decision like that. Very much a luxury item haha


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Great find @Rakesh however yes it is indeed very expensive. I think I'll try making one before making a drastic decision like that. Very much a luxury item haha


Let me know how you get on, if you make a good one I'd be willing to buy one off you.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Let me know how you get on, if you make a good one I'd be willing to buy one off you.


I've just ordered an extra portafilter to naked it bottomless so hopefully that will work out also.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I've just ordered an extra portafilter to naked it bottomless so hopefully that will work out also.


Sounds very useful, there's a lack of basic accessories for the DTP due to its pf size, glad to see someone have a go themselves.


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

I use a simple and inexpensive dissecting needle with a plastic handle. These are often used for craft projects, and they work very well for distributing coffee grounds.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lilybell2 said:


> I use a simple and inexpensive dissecting needle with a plastic handle. These are often used for craft projects, and they work very well for distributing coffee grounds.


That's the technique I'm currently using. To be honest I just want an excuse to buy more kit


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> That's the technique I'm currently using. To be honest I just want an excuse to buy more kit


Oh, well... if that's the case, you should have no problem at all finding things to buy... well, at least I have no problem in that department.









I just got a Pullman Big Step tamper to go with my VST baskets. It's really great.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lilybell2 said:


> I just got a Pullman Big Step tamper to go with my VST baskets. It's really great.


Looks like a serious bit of kit


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Looks like a serious bit of kit


That it is, and well worth its price too.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Today is a good day. Sun is shining and I have a beautiful looking chunk of metal in my hand. I had the 58mm OCD knock off machined down to 53.5mm. Well the top of it anyway. I can't wait to get home now to try it


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks good mate, make sure you show us how it gets on!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Looks good mate, make sure you show us how it gets on!


I will indeed.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

@Rakesh looks good to me. Just a shame the grounds themselves aren't finer.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I must say I was a little skeptical of these at first as (in theroy) they only moves the top bit of the puck around. But on seeing this I have to say it looks brilliant.

Do you take on 3rd party work?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> @Rakesh looks good to me. Just a shame the grounds themselves aren't finer.


it does look very good, how much did the knock off cost you


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

@lake_m I follow up this with a quick tamp with the motta but tonight I'm going to see what happens if I just use this and pull a shot. To be honest if a few of you guys wanted some doing I'd be able to sort them I think. Pull in a few favours and all that


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> it does look very good, how much did the knock off cost you


£18-£19 from Ebay or amazon


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> @lake_m I follow up this with a quick tamp with the motta but tonight I'm going to see what happens if I just use this and pull a shot. To be honest if a few of you guys wanted some doing I'd be able to sort them I think. Pull in a few favours and all that


Well if you ever did another 53.5mm I'd be very interested to buy it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Well if you ever did another 53.5mm I'd be very interested to buy it.


Have a look on eBay and see what you think. They do loads of different colours 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162434603061


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Have a look on eBay and see what you think. They do loads of different colours
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162434603061


I would also be interested if you would be so kind.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Have a look on eBay and see what you think. They do loads of different colours
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162434603061


Blimey, plenty of choice there! My set-up is entirely black and silver so there is really only one choice for me!!

If you're up for it, PM me and we can arrange a payment etc.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

@Rakesh @lake_m if you guys are willing to cover postage costs I'll sort out getting them machined. Would they just be to be used on the DTP?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> @Rakesh @lake_m if you guys are willing to cover postage costs I'll sort out getting them machined. Would they just be to be used on the DTP?


Mine is for a La Spaz IMS basket which is 53.6mm to be exact!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> @Rakesh @lake_m if you guys are willing to cover postage costs I'll sort out getting them machined. Would they just be to be used on the DTP?


Yeah mine would be for the DTP.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

"Please allow 1-5mm errors due to manual measurement" !


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Can someone tell me how these work please?

I was looking into distribution methods (I do the portafilter/finger & thumb twisty technique, sort of ;-)

These look obviously like a tamper but I assume one doesn't actually tamp with them because of the three ridges, is that right? It's just that in the linked ads they appear to call it a tamper.....

Thanks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

crmdgnly said:


> Can someone tell me how these work please?
> 
> I was looking into distribution methods (I do the portafilter/finger & thumb twisty technique, sort of ;-)
> 
> ...


I think the Ebay description is just to draw people to the listing. Buzz words type of thing.

Ok so with mine I use a cocktail stick to break the clumped grinds in the pf. Then tidy it a little, drop on the distributer and give 3-4 spins, then tamp the nicely smoothed out grinds. So far so good but I've only had it a day so we will see.

I'm going to try and use it like a tamper later tonight to see what happens. If I can get away with just using the distributer it will rule out my horrendous tamping efforts 

Hope this helps. If you need one I can do a short video later when home from work.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

All arranged with @joey24dirt - by way of a thank-you I've made a small donation to the forum.


----------



## Matius84 (Mar 9, 2016)

If I'm not too late and you'd be able to get me one I'd happily purchase one from you?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Matius84 said:


> If I'm not too late and you'd be able to get me one I'd happily purchase one from you?


That should be fine. All I've been doing is just buying them from Ebay, machining them down to size and then posting them out. If that sounds ok just drop me a DM and we can go from there


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It fits the La Spaziale baskets perfectly.

Cheers Joe.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> View attachment 28446
> 
> 
> It fits the La Spaziale baskets perfectly.
> ...


No problem at all mate glad you like it (and that it fits haha)


----------



## Valo_Soul (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been scouring the internet for weeks, to find one of these adjustable depth distribution tools AND the flat, push-style tampers for the Breville/Sage Barista Express (870xl). I believe it is the same portafilter (54mm) as the Duotemp Pro?

Is there any way on earth we can arrange to have one of each of those machined to fit? I literally registered here to say hello and ask haha. I'm in Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Valo_Soul said:


> I've been scouring the internet for weeks, to find one of these adjustable depth distribution tools AND the flat, push-style tampers for the Breville/Sage Barista Express (870xl). I believe it is the same portafilter (54mm) as the Duotemp Pro?
> 
> Is there any way on earth we can arrange to have one of each of those machined to fit? I literally registered here to say hello and ask haha. I'm in Nova Scotia, Canada


That would be one epic journey  I can certainly look into it.

The BE and DTP do share the same size portafilter so I can make them to fit.

I'll send you a PM to discuss logistics


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Joey, whats the crack with the distribution tool... Do you think it actually helps? I watch a lot of Baca on youtube & I know he likes the ODC so its interesting for me...

I am a new member so will do an intro at another time.... But...

I am a BE owner... Tweaked the grinder, turned a Motta 54 down to a 53.5ish, turned a wooden handle for the portafilter, stripped the portafilter naked too... So i have done a few mods like you... Was considering buying a 58 OCD rip off & turning it down to 53.5 but TBH I feel my extractions look quite good when just using a portafilter funnel & giving the grounds a good shake & tap in the basket & then tamping down...

I had a scan through the DTP owners thread but could you give some results in here or point me to your results...

Nice1


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

The main con I see with an OCD type tool in the 54mm basket is that with a fluffy 18/19g dose the basket is filled so the tool may do a little too much tamping rather than distributing as it would in a larger 58mm basket...

What do you think?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Joey, whats the crack with the distribution tool... Do you think it actually helps? I watch a lot of Baca on youtube & I know he likes the ODC so its interesting for me...
> 
> I am a new member so will do an intro at another time.... But...
> 
> ...


They are good if you are lazy with distribution or work in a coffee shop, but if you distribute well and get good extractions without one it's likely it won't make much a difference to your shots.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> The main con I see with an OCD type tool in the 54mm basket is that with a fluffy 18/19g dose the basket is filled so the tool may do a little too much tamping rather than distributing as it would in a larger 58mm basket...
> 
> What do you think?


You would tap the pf vertically on a flat surface to collapse the mound in the basket and adjust the depth so that the tool is not compressing the coffee and rather moving it around in the basket.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Rakesh said:


> You would tap the pf vertically on a flat surface to collapse the mound in the basket and adjust the depth so that the tool is not compressing the coffee and rather moving it around in the basket.


I usually dose 19g... When I do this & distribute via a good old shake & 'vertical' tap (3 times) the ground sit just above the surface of the PF (funnel stops grounds falling out)... No chance would they sit 'in' the basket (if you know what I mean)... Maybe 18g would sit a little lower but definitely not deep in the basket like I see on videos with a 58 basket...

I would be interested in what other peoples baskets look like b4 they put the tool on..?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi @HowardSmith nice to have another tinkerer on board.

The distribution tools are good especially when using the ims baskets as you have more depth with those due to the straight walls. Currently though I'm not really using mine and have just been using a mini whisk.

For £18 though it's worth getting to try especially if you can turn it down yourself. I get mine from Ebay and are sold by 'sunderly' or that's what in the photo anyway


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> I usually dose 19g... When I do this & distribute via a good old shake & 'vertical' tap (3 times) the ground sit just above the surface of the PF (funnel stops grounds falling out)... No chance would they sit 'in' the basket (if you know what I mean)... Maybe 18g would sit a little lower but definitely not deep in the basket like I see on videos with a 58 basket...
> 
> I would be interested in what other peoples baskets look like b4 they put the tool on..?


If you are wondering if you are overfilling the basket tamp your next puck and place a coin on the coffee bed, lock the pf into the group and then remove the pf and the coin, if you see a coin imprint in the puck you are overfilling your basket.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Hi @HowardSmith nice to have another tinkerer on board.
> 
> The distribution tools are good especially when using the ims baskets as you have more depth with those due to the straight walls. Currently though I'm not really using mine and have just been using a mini whisk.
> 
> For £18 though it's worth getting to try especially if you can turn it down yourself. I get mine from Ebay and are sold by 'sunderly' or that's what in the photo anyway


Yeh I did see the IMS basket thread/ talks too... Interesting...

Im gonna stick with my set up with the sage baskets for now but may have a play with that myself soon... Did you end up having to replace the shower screen to get the IMS baskets to work? I understand the top of the baskets need to be rolled/ crimped over to fit.

I turned the 0.25mm off the tamper on my micro lathe at home but I think if I was to turn a 58 into a 53 I would take it into my dads shop... He owns a sheet metal pressing company. I am going to speak to him about opening up the original sage double 54mm baskets so they are straight walled so will keep you posted on that. Not sure how malleable the stainless will be... So.... We will see.

As far as using the whisk I may give that a go too... I have tried the paperclip thing but TBH my extractions are more inconsistent & more prone to channeling when I do that, which I know sounds strange... Even if I shake & tap after WDT...


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

& FYI Joey, there is an OCD rip off on amazon prime for £19 now too... Which is handy...


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Rakesh said:


> If you are wondering if you are overfilling the basket tamp your next puck and place a coin on the coffee bed, lock the pf into the group and then remove the pf and the coin, if you see a coin imprint in the puck you are overfilling your basket.


Good shout, I see what you are getting at... I tamp to the point on the original tamper where the plastic part is just level with the top... Which I believe is as per Sage/Breville recommendations...

I will try this in the morning.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Good shout, I see what you are getting at... I tamp to the point on the original tamper where the plastic part is just level with the top... Which I believe is as per Sage/Breville recommendations...
> 
> I will try this in the morning.


Puck height in a basket can be quite dependent on the bean and degree of roast so using that point of the tamper as a reference point, might in theory, cause inconsistencies in overall puck density between beans, although if you find you are getting good extractions between beans that all taste good there is no reason to stop what you are doing.

You should experiment though with a firmer tamp if you haven't already as it's pretty much impossible to tamp 'too hard' and you may find you get more consistent extractions.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Yeh I did see the IMS basket thread/ talks too... Interesting...
> 
> Im gonna stick with my set up with the sage baskets for now but may have a play with that myself soon... Did you end up having to replace the shower screen to get the IMS baskets to work? I understand the top of the baskets need to be rolled/ crimped over to fit.
> 
> ...


The IMS baskets are fine with just a standard sage screen so the double is worth getting. Your right it needs to be crimped in a little around the rim. I just used pliers but if I were to do another I'd try rolling it on my lathe at home. Definitely handy having one of those to play on. I've got a few bits to do for other people and then I'll be working on a replacement shower screen I think 

Will be interesting to see if you can press the sage baskets further. There's a member on here who is after a specific weight basket so if it works out then he will be a happy man. Fingers crossed


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried playing with any of these rip off OCD tools? Just stumbled upon these and thought it could be a good way of seeing if this could improve my technique with a minimal investment: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-colorful-58mm-Three-Angled-Slopes-Adjustable-Distribution-Tool-Coffee-Espresso-Tamper-Flatten-powder-for-Barista/32790094314.html

Any thoughts?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

M4xime said:


> Has anyone tried playing with any of these rip off OCD tools? Just stumbled upon these and thought it could be a good way of seeing if this could improve my technique with a minimal investment: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-colorful-58mm-Three-Angled-Slopes-Adjustable-Distribution-Tool-Coffee-Espresso-Tamper-Flatten-powder-for-Barista/32790094314.html
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yeah that's what I've been making for myself and other members. Well machining them down to fit the sage.

They are worth having to give a nice flat surface to tamp. Definitely recommend a mini whisk to go with it though.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Joe, are you still selling the distribution tool? - I'd be interested. Also, where do you get the whisk (before 'tampering'!). Thank you. (I find it strange that I can still get no more than 16g (pre-tamping) into my Sage DTP double basket. That's grinding with the Mazzer SJ, and beans are Rave Chatswood blend.)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> Hi Joe, are you still selling the distribution tool? - I'd be interested. Also, where do you get the whisk (before 'tampering'!). Thank you. (I find it strange that I can still get no more than 16g (pre-tamping) into my Sage DTP double basket. That's grinding with the Mazzer SJ, and beans are Rave Chatswood blend.)


Yeah I can sort one out for you. Just send me a pm when you get chance


----------

